
Show HN: Video call app to use while you’re social distancing - tryamtamtam
https://apps.apple.com/app/connect-club-virtual-place/id1500718006Greatapptoconnecttofriends.Reallylovedit.
======
tryamtamtam
A new product is being launched by startup Connect.Club. The app for virtual
networking allows users to create their own chat spaces in augmented reality.
On this new platform, users can gather useful contacts, find a coach, meet for
video chatting with the community, and access private, professional groups.

